# Dog ice lollies.



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Seeing as the weather is getting mighty hot, thought why not make a thread to help those who can't think of a way to keep their dogs cool, other then making sure plenty of water is down.

So thought may as well write down what people can give their dogs to eat in the form of a ice lolly.

At the minute, I've got frozen carrots down.

I suppose you could put some wet dog food into an ice lolly maker, and stick them in the freezer too...

Any other ideas?


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

I freeze the kong....cool and keeps him amused longer!

Last yr I put one of his small bowls in the freezer with some water and some of his normal food in.....kept him busy for ages!


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

I suppose you could also use the blender and blend things like Apples, Carrots etc and put the blended mixture into the lolly makers.


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

banana mashed and frozen ither in kong or around his puppy rubber chew bone...

sometimes i add milk and freeze it into cubes.

i always leave it out of freezer for 30mins before he gets it


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Sardines in the tins, could also be worth a shot.


----------



## PedigreeUK (Dec 22, 2009)

Great idea for a thread.

My dog loves crunching plain ice cubes - even in winter! 

Janet


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I make beef stock ice cubes in a lolly mould (just without the stick but I suppose you could use one of those red/green//brown etc crumbly chews). I would make chicken as its cheaper, but I've got a chicken intollerant dog.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

For the stick you could possibly use one of the Antos dog chews... Now there's an idea, something to keep them cool and clean there teeth


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

loving these idea. I have been freezing her wet food in her kong over night and letting her have that. Ice cubes go down a real treat.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

I put icecubes in their water they love fishing them out and playing with them


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

I sometimes put ice cubes in the water bowl, Zeus doesn't touch them unless you fish them out with your hand, then he'll take eat them from hand.

Whereas Milo, well it's just a bundle of laughter, he looks at them thinking "What the hell is that!"

Then tries to pick them up but just blows loads of bubbles, never once breathed in.
Shall have to get a video sometime.

I'm also on the look out for a paddling pool or sandbox to get Milo used to water.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

slakey said:


> I sometimes put ice cubes in the water bowl, Zeus doesn't touch them unless you fish them out with your hand, then he'll take eat them from hand.
> 
> Whereas Milo, well it's just a bundle of laughter, he looks at them thinking "What the hell is that!"
> 
> ...


Argos have these in pink or blue Buy Chad Valley Apple Sand and Water Pit. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Hmm I'm not too sure if that's big enough/shallow enough for my two


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

I came online today specifically to start a thread about iced treats for our pups! Looks like the OP beat me to it tough. Here's my 2 pennies on the topic.

We've had shoddy weather today so I've had lots of time on my hands to make treats for Dante. I didn't bother getting any special ice trays or lolly pop holders etc. Just used my normal ice cube tray for everything.

(No need for blender, although if you have one, it might make things easier for bigger batches.) I'm not going to put quantity down because obviously that depends on how much you're making. Just use your own judgement 

Ingredients: Banana, apple, peanut butter, low fat probiotic yoghurt.

Peel the banana and apple. Slice into chunks and put in a large bowl together with yoghurt and peanut butter. Grab a potato masher (yep) and mash away while safe in the thought that you'll probably lose about a kilo after this.
Once mixture is fairly smooth. (small chunks is fine.) Pour into ice cube tray and freeze for an hour.
You can also put it into a kong toy, wrap it up in cling film and freeze that.

Keep in mind that fruit will oxidise in the fridge so you don't want to keep these around for more than about 2 or 3 days in there.

Dante LOVED them. I didn't pour the mixture into a Kong as there was no cling film around, but once it's frozen you can pop the cubes into a kong and just give that to your dog. Kept him occupied for a little bit.

One warning to any dog owners here whom, like me, spoil their dogs just a tiny bit. I was in the store yesterday and grabbed a few bottles of 'Innocen't smoothie' on special offer. When i got home after walking Dante and saw how hot he was, I went to grab some of the smoothie to freeze into treats for him. Now, the bottle says 'Banana and strawberry' so obviously I didn't think when I bought it that there was anything but bananas and strawberries in there. When i went to pour it into the ice cube tray I saw on the back that the juice base they use for that particular smoothie is actually grape. Big NO NO for dogs! Thank God I saw that in time. Hopefully no one else will make that mistake! On the bright side the smoothie tasted great!

For those of you with a garden and walk-in freezers:

Kool Dogz Treat Maker!

A few months ago I did manage to find a UK online stockist for this thing but I seem to have lose the link. I'm sure a dig on google will be fruitful for anyone who's interested.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Fab thread - I was running out of ideas. I was really stupid last night. I knew Tanya had used gravy, so I decided to make loliies in their kongs - d'oh. I put the gravy and some kibble in the kongs and placed them in a shallow dish to freeze - how could I have forgotten there is ahole at the bottom of the kong!  :lol:


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

just be aware apple pips are toxic to dogs

found this out myself this evning


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

Sam1309 said:


> just be aware apple pips are toxic to dogs
> 
> found this out myself this evning


Woah I didn't know that! Thanks for sharing!

Another thing about ice cubes for those of you who've been putting them in water bowls.

If you have a road refresher bowl, you can slip the ice cubes under the little floating tray. Water will be nice and cold for your pup and they won't play with the bowl!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

i made a lolly yesterday...and it failed, miserably.

i got a cup, and a cardboard loo roll tube thing, and lined the inside of the roll with cling film. then i put it in the cup to hold it upright, and poured gravey into the clingfilm in the roll, dropped in some cheese chunks, popped it in the freezer and went sun bathing 

went back, hadn't even nearly started to freeze.
popped back three hours later. will leave over night.

i think the high salt content will prevent freezing


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

alaun said:


> Fab thread - I was running out of ideas. I was really stupid last night. I knew Tanya had used gravy, so I decided to make loliies in their kongs - d'oh. I put the gravy and some kibble in the kongs and placed them in a shallow dish to freeze - how could I have forgotten there is ahole at the bottom of the kong!  :lol:


LMAO what are you like :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Bought my 2 a small bag of raw carrots, skinned them and washed, put back into the bag and into the freezer, they had them later on once they were slightly frozen, seemed to like them too.

I'll probably get them a can of sardines in tomato sauce tomo to freeze, if the weather's the same as today.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

I made a lolly today and it went down very well. Used a very low salt chicken bouillan/stock, also had it quite dilute. Used a plastic cup (the disposable type), added some cubes of food and used a tripe stick as the lolly stick. Was in the freezer for a few hours. Didn't see her for ages once she got it!


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

My mum gives one of our dogs at home carrots as snacks! He treats them like bones and will gnaw on it for aaaages. I don't know why I never thought of that! That's genius!


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't bother with ice cubes, munched up in two seconds, lol! 

Half fill a normal food/sandwich bag with water, tie a knot in the top and lay it on a tray so it flattens out and then freeze. Makes for a nice cooling chew that lasts a good while. I suppose you could add any of the other suggestions to it too.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

With the bag you need to be careful in case they rip the bag off and eat the plastic.


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

slakey said:


> With the bag you need to be careful in case they rip the bag off and eat the plastic.


Once it's frozen the bag is discarded, sorry, thought that bit was obvious.

it's just a way of making jumbo ice cubes that are a little more challenging and interesting for the dog to crunch bits off. My dog will take one of these and nibble around the outsides for a bit, then he'll lick it for a while until it melts down before giving the last chunk a good crunching.

I use the same technique to make my own ice cubes, except I'm not as good at crunching ice as my dog so I give it a bash with a rolling pin before emptying it out of the bag.

Incidently, putting crushed ice like this into your dogs water will cool it far better than just ice cubes. They can't just take the crushed ice out and play with it (or lose it under the table and forget about it until it melts like mine does!)


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

i just give them blocks of their minced tripe/chicken frozen also frozen chicken wings,i have made lollies in the past though


----------



## PedigreeUK (Dec 22, 2009)

Loads of great ideas here - I'm going to try a few of them if we get a hot summer. Definitely the frozen carrots - she loves carrots.

I just need to find where I put the cat-shaped ice cubes tray... 

Janet


----------

